# New to growing! Help *Coco Loco and Fox Farm feeding Schedule*



## projectpanda831 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi everyone,

This is my first time growing, please be patient with me... lol
I have Fox Farm's Coco Loco but I don't know what Fox Farm feeding schedule I'm supposed to follow. Soil or Hydroponics?

I started an excel spreadsheet and tried to attach it but it wouldn't let me.
Can someone help me with a base schedule? I understand everyone is different and I will adjust as necessary through my experience.
And yes, I am still looking through Youtube videos to answer some of these questions.
I want to know what my Ph level, Humidity, Temperature, Light Time, and Light Distance needs to be per week.

I currently have...
- 5x5 tent
- Humidifier and dehumidifier with controller
- Heater and AC with controller
- Two oscillating fans
- Inline duct fan with a carbon filter
- LED light 630W


----------



## InPain (Nov 7, 2020)

Nothing but water till day 30.


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2020)

InPain said:


> Nothing but water till day 30.


? really.  My eyes are to old to read the charts and I didn't open your attachments but I start feeding in Soil-less medium from the time the show roots at some level. Slow down and do some research as to what type of grow you are interested in.  I read two books before attempting my first grow.  '

Are you inside or out?   Questions abound and it is best to be patient as you said....then your first grow will be a success.


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

projectpanda831 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first time growing, please be patient with me... lol
> I have Fox Farm's Coco Loco but I don't know what Fox Farm feeding schedule I'm supposed to follow. Soil or Hydroponics?
> ...


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

projectpanda831 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first time growing, please be patient with me... lol
> I have Fox Farm's Coco Loco but I don't know what Fox Farm feeding schedule I'm supposed to follow. Soil or Hydroponics?
> ...


you need to get the light distance from the light manufacturer. theyre all different. my light is only 6 inches from the top of the canopy. most lights are between 12-18 inches from the top of the canopy.


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 13, 2020)

InPain said:


> Nothing but water till day 30.


When you say nothing until day 30... are you talking about after seedling? or during the veg stage?


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 13, 2020)

putembk said:


> ? really.  My eyes are to old to read the charts and I didn't open your attachments but I start feeding in Soil-less medium from the time the show roots at some level. Slow down and do some research as to what type of grow you are interested in.  I read two books before attempting my first grow.  '
> 
> Are you inside or out?   Questions abound and it is best to be patient as you said....then your first grow will be a success.


I'm growing inside in a 5x5 tent. I think I have it figured out but I just need to read up on the cannabis cycle stages. Germination, Seedling, Veg and Flowering.


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 13, 2020)

Conn said:


> you need to get the light distance from the light manufacturer. theyre all different. my light is only 6 inches from the top of the canopy. most lights are between 12-18 inches from the top of the canopy.


Gotcha. Thats what I did when I read your reply. I figured it out! thanks!!!


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 13, 2020)

projectpanda831 said:


> When you say nothing until day 30... are you talking about after seedling? or during the veg stage?


During seedling or veg stage***


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2020)

I would suggest doing a feeding schedule search on your specific nutes.  I personally have never heard of nothing but water for 30 days.  I feed the first the day they show roots.  Careful....dilute from 1/8  to 1/4 strength or less and don't over water.


----------



## sharonp (Nov 14, 2020)

Some mediums/soils have organic nutrients and that is strong enough for around three weeks. Your seeds already have genetics to hold them through for so long also. So, your grow would be unique compared to someone elses. However, general information is very helpful.


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 15, 2020)

projectpanda831 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first time growing, please be patient with me... lol
> I have Fox Farm's Coco Loco but I don't know what Fox Farm feeding schedule I'm supposed to follow. Soil or Hydroponics?
> ...


Slow your roll home slice. You are over thinking this thing. I use coco loco and nothing else. I feed every other watering. Fox farms told me to treat coco loco like soil, not coco. Are you treating it like coco or soil. If you're feeding and watering as if its coco. Stop. And regroup


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 15, 2020)

I stick my finger in the coco up to my middle joint and if its dry, its time to water. If damp leave it alone. Growing healthy plants in coco loco can go 4 days between watering in 5 gallon smart pots.


----------

